# Hario Smart 7



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I saw this device in use in a small cafe on my trip to Tokyo, and looked really neat:






Small form factor, temperature control, and programmable pulses. Does anyone know if it's ever being released for the UK/European market?


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

I want that!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks at the start like it is just creating craters in the coffee bed. Did you get to see what the finished coffee bed looked like after extraction , i would guess it wouldn't be that flat based on the way the water is coming out .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

$700 on US Amazon site? So probably about the same in £...plus 3 pin AC adaptor


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> $700 on US Amazon site? So probably about the same in £...plus 3 pin AC adaptor


Yeah I'll pass on that one . I don't think it will produce an even as bed as a kettle and a couple of minutes of pouring ...

Now , where is my Invergo


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah I'll pass on that one . I don't think it will produce an even as bed as a kettle and a couple of minutes of pouring ...
> 
> Now , where is my Invergo


Check the back of the cupboard, behind the Arista, IDIB, Spinn, Auroma/Orenda...& hoverboard?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

MWJB said:


> $700 on US Amazon site? So probably about the same in £...plus 3 pin AC adaptor


It's 110V and 750W, so would require a quite heavy transformer


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Can't see it taking off over here at that price. Does look neat. I'd expect it to make a good cup, don't think the shower spray is aggressive. Looks like a 300ml min brew.

I remember it being mooted on here ages ago. Good to see it come to fruition. Might find a niche in cafes as most are incapable of a decent V60.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

The coffee I had in the shop made using this was quite good, and they also used one of the mini EK like grinders (forgot what it's called, but it's a Japan only grinder). The shower head should work similar to the Aeropress on top of pour over technique that's been circulating around here. $700 is probably more than I'd be willing to pay for this though









You can see here how you can program it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEMJsQTmC5shttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEMJsQTmC5s

Stirring after first pour should help with the flat bed as well. That coffee in the first video also looks so dark, to the point of burnt. That seems to be a preference in Japan..


----------

